# 93 Fleetwood brougham speaker size



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Just wondering what size speaker mounts in my car in the rear it looks like a 6x9 but a little bigger with the cover on it read online the front is 4x6 in door and dash but my front doors have a separate tweeter from factory and online or says there are dash speaker's that are 4x6 too I don't think I have a dash speaker if I do it don't work


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/stereodetail/395.html


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think I have any dash speakers I know for a fact I have door speakers and they are separates from the factory


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

They may have worded those wrong, are the 4x6 in the doors?


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

I think so I have to pull the door panels off and take a look I was just wondering if anyone knew what size speakers the car had before I had to tear it apart to find out


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Well bought me a set of 4x6 infinity for my front doors and there were wrong size it seems the 93 Fleetwood has 5.25 in the front doors just putting it out there for other fleetwood owners


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

No i have a 94 and 93 it take 5 1/4 on the frent doors and 6x9 in the back


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Heritage Fred said:


> Well bought me a set of 4x6 infinity for my front doors and there were wrong size it seems the 93 Fleetwood has 5.25 in the front doors just putting it out there for other fleetwood owners


Good to know then! Not sure how they got 4x6 on that site, there pretty good with info.


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

I did use the wiring diagram of that site iy made wiring the new speakers alot easier thanks Jeff


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

One more question I'm running 2 10" in a ported box in the trunk problem is they take up so much space I'm thinking of running 1 12" to save space what do you guys think will it sound Ok and if so should it be ported or sealed


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

5.25s in the door.
The 4x6s are in the dash

I'm wondering what would sound better. Both the 4x6s and 5.25s hooked up or just the 5.25s? Otherwise since they are on the same channel you're only getting 1/2 as many watts to each, but it might provide a more dynamic sound by filling the stage.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

@Fred, I run a single 12" sub in my civic. It's an FI Audio BL. It is in a 4cubic foot box and sounds great. You should be able to run a single 12 in a smaller box and still be happy with it.

@Red You'll probably be very happy with running both sets. Seeing how they are both in the front, your front staging will be killer.


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Jeff I'm liking the 10s at this point it sounds really good the new question I have is my trunk is sealed tight and rattles the crap out of my car everyone is telling me to cut out the middle of the support between the back seat arm rest and that will correct some of the rattle and I'll feel alot more bass in side the car what do you think is it worth it bye the way my box is spec to the JLs and ported


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Heritage Fred said:


> Jeff I'm liking the 10s at this point it sounds really good the new question I have is my trunk is sealed tight and rattles the crap out of my car everyone is telling me to cut out the middle of the support between the back seat arm rest and that will correct some of the rattle and I'll feel alot more bass in side the car what do you think is it worth it bye the way my box is spec to the JLs and ported


I did this to my 80 regal years ago and yes it helped bigtime, but I ended up keeping the back seat out to get all the sound in the front of the car. Also you can cheaply sound deaden using clear silicone and squirt it in between the stamped metal and the sheet metal of the trunk lid.


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

If I cut out the metal in the back seat have a arm rest that goes down and I'll be able to see right threw to the trunk it's not the trunk that rattles its the back fenders im going to use sound damping material


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Gotcha, then yea thats what I would use.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

What rattles is the chrome trim slapping the fender.i had a friend fiberglass the insides of his fender on his sounds pretty good


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Im running 12s in my Fleetwood when I turn it up I can't hear the rattle. Lol


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

umlolo said:


> Im running 12s in my Fleetwood when I turn it up I can't hear the rattle. Lol


 X2 Lol :thumbsup:


----------

